# question about Apple cinema display



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

There's a 24" Apple LED cinema display at Best Buy that's an "open box item", for $850.

The 24" is no longer available new from Apple. Does anyone know how much this item sold for when it was new?

By the way, there were two monitors hooked up to the same Mac Mini -- the 24" Apple monitor and a 24" Samsung monitor (for $289). The Apple monitor was far and away a clearer, cleaner, brighter, crisper images. I was shocked at the difference.

box


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

The Apple monitor looked better 'cause it's an LED backlit, IPS monitor.  Most of the other 24"ers you'll see at FS/BB/etc... are TN panels.

$849 for an open box is not a deal, IMHO. Those sold for $999 originally, but with the release of the 27" model, they sell for much less. I saw a sealed one for $849 at FS in TO yesterday.

They are also $649 from Apple Refurbished, but with full warranty:

Refurbished Apple LED Cinema Display (24" flat panel) - Apple Store (Canada)


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Get the refurb one from Apple - full warranty and no open box product hassles. And of course, cheaper.


----------



## boxlight (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't mind an open box item from Best Buy because it's easy to check it over and still comes with full warranty. But knowing one might pop up on the Apple refurb store for $650, I'll wait and see if there's one there.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Another advantage of Best Buy is that you can return it if if has dead pixels...


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

mikef said:


> Another advantage of Best Buy is that you can return it if if has dead pixels...


Does this hold true for open box items? I was under the impression that open box "deals" there were final and as is... In other words the regular return policy does not apply.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Paul82 said:


> Does this hold true for open box items? I was under the impression that open box "deals" there were final and as is... In other words the regular return policy does not apply.


You might be right... might be worthwhile to find one of the sealed box deals the others mentioned.


----------

